# What Mod Would You Do Next?



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

*Which mod would you do next?*​
Get a bottomless portafilter228.57%Get a VST basket (probably the 18g)228.57%Make the pressure gauge and do the OPV mod342.86%


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

ive had my classic a few days now and ive done a few mods that have made it an excellent machine, i swapped the steam arm for a rancilio one and threw out the pressurized basket and got a standard one, but can i be happy there? of course not! so before me i have potential three mods, one of which will likely get done next week, the question is which would you do first?


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

come on, just one more person vote, its 50/50 at the mo and im the worst person in the world at making decisions!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

in my opinion you'd want a vst before a bottomless, simply to get used to the difference it brings when dosing etc then when you've got that nailed go bottomless


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

well its currently standing at 2 votes for every choice but since geordie-barista posted a good point i think ill probably go VST>bottomless>OPV mod, but god damn i wish i could get a job, i could do all three at once!

also however i currently use 2 shot glasses for making my brews but with a bottomless obviously there is only a single flow, is there a 50-60ml shot glass i can buy or should i just find a cup that fits under there and mark a line with a waterproof pen?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

If you haven't got a set of scales yet I would go with that as well as the VST first. Popular opinion is that you shouldn't worry about shot volume - the ratio of grams of ground coffee used to grams of espresso is much more imporant when dialling in and evaluating consistency. That way you don't need to worry about size of the glass!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

profspudhed said:


> well its currently standing at 2 votes for every choice but since geordie-barista posted a good point i think ill probably go VST>bottomless>OPV mod, but god damn i wish i could get a job, i could do all three at once!
> 
> also however i currently use 2 shot glasses for making my brews but with a bottomless obviously there is only a single flow, is there a 50-60ml shot glass i can buy or should i just find a cup that fits under there and mark a line with a waterproof pen?


You can cetrainly get them.......i got one of these with my new machine..

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeeaccessories/proddetail.asp?prod=81&cat=31


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

profspudhed said:


> well its currently standing at 2 votes for every choice but since geordie-barista posted a good point i think ill probably go VST>bottomless>OPV mod, but god damn i wish i could get a job, i could do all three at once!
> 
> also however i currently use 2 shot glasses for making my brews but with a bottomless obviously there is only a single flow, is there a 50-60ml shot glass i can buy or should i just find a cup that fits under there and mark a line with a waterproof pen?


Some lovely cups and glasses to choose from at coffeecups.co.uk or .com forget which


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

ive already got a set of scales next to my grinder and always weight my basket, i know exactly how much im dosing so no worries there, i have a timer too but ive never considered weighing the shot, however as far as im aware generally 1ml=1g or i think so (feel free to correct me and tell me im a total fool if im wrong on that







)

and thank you pendragoncs thats exactly what i was looking for


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

With water 1g=1l but crema weighs less!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

My vote was portafilter first since you'll be able to see any problems you might have with the tamp directly. Making corrections to remedy any spritzing and channelling will improve the taste and be transferable to any basket/portafilter. Once you've got it down, get a VST and you just tighten up the grind a little. Buy the VST first and you'll still have a load of changes to make to your technique once you get the portafilter.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

hmm the man makes a fine point, maybe, just maybe ill find some stuff to sell on ebay or something and get a VST and a bottomless (oh god im doing it again! ive already spent all my money on coffee stuff this week and im still not bloody happy







) but then i suppose technically until i can get a job you lot are paying for it, ill just have to smoke/eat less!









@lookseehear

id totally forgot about the crema actually, my shot glasses are measured in 5ml increments which was something i quite liked when i bought them (they have Oz measurement too) usually i get 30ml of espresso with 5ml or slightly more of crema on my better shots but now that youve made me think im going to have to start weighing them.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sure people would rather the bennies go on coffee than white ace and ****.


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> I'm sure people would rather the bennies go on coffee than white ace and ****.


steady now, i may be unemployed and smoke like a train but i havent fallen to the cider level yet!







oddly i lived in and ran a pub for a number of years and it kind of put me off booze all together, i drink very rarely these days


----------

